# scan and midwife



## grahams mum (Oct 21, 2010)

finally i am having the 12 weeks scan next friday (graham will be with us as well) and i am seeing the midwife this sunday


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi Daniela good luck for Sunday and Thursday x


----------



## smile4loubie (Oct 21, 2010)

Good luck hun hope everything goes well x


----------



## Lizzzie (Oct 21, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## FairyNuff (Oct 21, 2010)

Ooh enjoy, scans are so much fun


----------



## bev (Oct 21, 2010)

Good luck.Bev


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 22, 2010)

Good Luck! My 12 week scan was amazingly clear. xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 22, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Good Luck! My 12 week scan was amazingly clear. xx



Good luck, our 12 week has been the best one yet 

xx


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 29, 2010)

hi everybody the scan today was so good the baby was keep moving all the time i have to do a few weird position for the sonographer to see all the baby mesurment  and graham was a bit jelous after i think he realise that there is a real baby in the belly he said "i really loveyou mum because you are going to have this baby but i think you are not going to love me anymore after is born "i felt so sad and i dont think i can reassure him enough to how much i love him due date changed t 16 of may


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah, bless him! I'm sure that, over the months, he will get used to the idea and be very excited when the baby is due to be born  And we all know how much you love him, so he doesn't need to worry!

So pleased the scan went well!


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2010)

Pleased it all went well Daniela..


----------

